# Best Blonde Joke Ever...



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help 
me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get 
started."

Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"

The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a rooster."

Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle.

She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over 
the table.

He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns to 
her and says,

"First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to 
assemble these pieces into anything resembling a rooster."

He takes her hand and says, "Second, I want you to relax. Let's have a 
nice cup of tea, and then .." he said with a deep sigh, . . . . . . .

(scroll down)










"Let's put all the Corn Flakes back in the box."


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

she must be really really hot or he is the most understanding guy on the planet.


or gay not that there is anything wrong with that............


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great blonde joke!

Unfortunately though, my poor little wife didn't get it until I explained it a few times.  

(I'm just going to take a deep sigh...and blame the language barrier. :lol: )


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That is pretty funny  :lol:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Ever notice how all the black jokes became Pollock jokes when the blacks became political, and the Pollock jokes became blond jokes when the Polls became offended? But now it is only safe to offend blonds. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's hillarious! I'll have to remember that one. :lol:


----------

